# versteckte Dateien mit wget kopieren



## D2Red (21. Oktober 2007)

moin,

wie kann man versteckte Dateien(z.B. *.htacess*) mit wget kopieren.


MfG


D2Red


----------



## franz007 (21. Oktober 2007)

Das ist nicht möglich. Wiso willst du das überhaupt per wget machen?


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Htaccess hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Namensgebung kommt daher, dass versteckte Dateien im Unix-Dateisystemen mit einem Punkt beginnen. .htaccess-Konfigurationsdateien können daher nicht per HTTP aufgerufen werden, da sie automatisch versteckt werden. Sie können nur durch FTP oder SSH/SCP angesehen oder bearbeitet werden, sodass niemand ohne Berechtigung über das Internet Informationen aus diesen Dateien lesen kann.


----------



## D2Red (21. Oktober 2007)

moin,

das sind Dateien die zu einem Linux Gameserver gehören. Die haben mit dem System an sich nix zu tun. Das Game braust sie aber.

gibt es den andere mögichkeiten?


MfG

D2Red


----------



## franz007 (21. Oktober 2007)

Also du willst einen gameserver auf einem linux-system installieren?
Welchen wenn ich fragen darf?
Normalerweise bekommst du doch die Programmdateien in einem Archiv. Da müssten alle benötigten Dateien dabei sein.


----------



## D2Red (21. Oktober 2007)

moin,

das ganze ist etwas kompleziert.

Ich vermiete Gameserver und wenn der Kunde seinen Server neu installieren will kopiert der Die Daten des Gameservers zum Kunden. Das Problem ist wenn ich die gepackte Datei zum Kunden schiebe und erst dann entpackt kommt der Kunde über sein Quota hinaus. Also muss ich das schon vorher entpackt haben und dann erst zum Kunden schieben.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem zum Greifen das der Gameserver von TrackMania United versteckte Dateien enthält. Die werden nicht mitkopiert.


MfG

D2Red


----------



## franz007 (21. Oktober 2007)

Machs per FTP oder SSH damit gehts auf alle fälle (mach ich auch so)


----------



## Navy (21. Oktober 2007)

scp -pr /file/local $USER@$SERVER:/target/location/


----------



## D2Red (21. Oktober 2007)

mon,

geht "scp -pr /file/local $USER@$SERVER:/target/location/" auch anders herrum

also z.B. scp -pr $USER@$SERVER:/target/location/ /file/local 



MfG


Bisasam


----------



## Navy (21. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich.

"man scp" hilft- Und ein ssh-Server muss natürlich laufen.


----------

